# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Advanced FUE Los Angeles  - ISHRS Regional Workshop

## tbtadmin

Advanced FUE Los Angeles - IAHRS Accepted Member Sanusi Umar, M.D. To Host ISHRS Regional FUE Workshop 





To learn more and to register for what many are saying will be the premier FUE surgical workshop of the year go to: 
http://afla.dru.com

----------

